# painless pumps



## selleck (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi I have 3 unopened bottles of painless pumps (120ml) still in the envelope they were shipped in actually...send me a P/m if you want them . Thanks


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice first post, turd.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 1, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Nice first post, turd.



Bahahhahaha


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 1, 2014)

lololol perfect reply


----------



## shenky (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll take 12


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 1, 2014)

C'mon guys, dont be so hard on him.  My friend Kevlin is actually looking for 3 bottles of.....you guessed it.....Painless Pumps.   Wow, this is amazing......like fate or something.  I will tell him to contact you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2014)

He should have added 

P.s. I am not a cop


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> C'mon guys, dont be so hard on him.  My friend Kevlin is actually looking for 3 bottles of.....you guessed it.....Painless Pumps.   Wow, this is amazing......like fate or something.  I will tell him to contact you.






Didn't he want Lettuce Pumps?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 1, 2014)

I like my pumps painful.


----------



## will (Mar 1, 2014)

Take it to GNC and trade it in


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 1, 2014)

Bend over. I've got some painless pumps for ya. Wait....


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 1, 2014)

For Sale 
  1 slightly use bridge. It a very nice bridge that connects New Jersey and New York. Right now it's name the George Washington but for the right price I'll name it after you. 

Pm me if interested.


----------



## bronco (Mar 1, 2014)

WTF are painless pumps?


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 1, 2014)

K guys, I'm new to the forum.  I just ordered a bottle of this for only $1,200 USD...

How do I cycle it?
Do I have to use needles?
Can I just drink it?

Thanks broz


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 1, 2014)

Tiny Calves said:


> K guys, I'm new to the forum.  I just ordered a bottle of this for only $1,200 USD...
> 
> How do I cycle it?
> Do I have to use needles?
> ...




I'd site inject your calves.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 1, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd site inject your calves.



That's funny shit right there!


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 2, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I like my pumps painful.



Ba Booooooom!!!!


----------



## selleck (Mar 2, 2014)

1200$????
 damn I was going to sell mine for 100...

 u put it underneath your muscle


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow just wow.


----------



## meat (Mar 2, 2014)

I often wonder where these people come from...


----------



## italian1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is that Tom Selleck??? From magnum Pi???  Dude had a Ferrari. I think he's legit.


----------



## selleck (Mar 4, 2014)

hit me up people


----------



## 502 (Mar 4, 2014)

why did you order it if you just wnat to sell it? You should probably use it, need it more than anyone here.


----------



## 502 (Mar 4, 2014)

wait, is this like synthol? LMFAO


----------



## shenky (Mar 5, 2014)

Painless pumps!


----------

